# Sephora VIB Chic Week Haul!



## makeupmakesme (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey ladies! One year ago I posted a video on this exact same forum about my Sephora VIB Haul and I thought that since so many people replied to it and enjoyed it that I would post my new one! This time around EVERYONE gets 15% off from Sephora, as long as you are part of the Beauty Insiders program, so you guys should definitely go check it out!


  	Let me know what you guys got from the sale! I love seeing what everyone picks up during these rare occasions when we get a discount! Thanks for watching guys and gals! <3


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 13, 2013)

A charming video- I thought it was super of you to show how to do a return!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 13, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> A charming video- I thought it was super of you to show how to do a return!


  	thanks girl! I figure it’s better to let people know because I ALWAYS loose my receipts and now I have to be 10x more careful! lol


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 13, 2013)

I spent more than I had planned. I was only going to get replacement brush heads for my Clarisonic and maybe throw a gloss in to get free shipping but I ended up adding a few things from the sale section (mostly Tarte palettes and sets). The rest of my wish list can wait for the 20% discount.


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 13, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I spent more than I had planned. I was only going to get replacement brush heads for my Clarisonic and maybe throw a gloss in to get free shipping but I ended up adding a few things from the sale section (mostly Tarte palettes and sets). The rest of my wish list can wait for the 20% discount.


  	I dropped a little too much too! haha... I saw those tarte palettes in the sale section and I was thinking about some. Which ones did you get? Do you like them?


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 13, 2013)

makeupmakesme said:


> I dropped a little too much too! haha... I saw those tarte palettes in the sale section and I was thinking about some. Which ones did you get? Do you like them?


  	I got all 4 of them.  They were $22.10 each with the 15% discount... couldn't resist!  I haven't received them yet, but I have some Tarte eyeshadows, and to be honest they're just okay (not bad).  I will probably give them away as gifts.  Maybe keep one for myself.


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 14, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I got all 4 of them.  They were $22.10 each with the 15% discount... couldn't resist!  I haven't received them yet, but I have some Tarte eyeshadows, and to be honest they're just okay (not bad).  I will probably give them away as gifts.  Maybe keep one for myself.


  	Sounds like a good plan! Those would make great gifts


----------



## CaramelB3auty (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for posting this video! i went on thursday but i had no idea what to pick up. i didn't really want to buy another clarisonic brush head...although i know i'll need it!


----------



## niketyi (Apr 15, 2013)

OMG! I'm trying my best to steer clear of Sephora during this sale. I already went crazy last month for my bday.


----------



## admmgz (Apr 15, 2013)

So far, I've only picked up the UD Naked 2 palette for my sister along with my free Sephora tote w/ samples & complimentary full size Origins Plantscription eye cream.
  	I'm thinking about trying out some of the new Nars Radiant Creamy or MUFE Full Cover concealers...has anyone tried them? If so, what do you think?


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't purchased anything yet, I have been trying to avoid the emails!


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

I have the NARS concealer and LOVE it.  It does not crease, settle into fine lines, or feel heavy.  I cannot live without it!!  I definitely recommend checking it out.


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 16, 2013)

niketyi said:


> OMG! I'm trying my best to steer clear of Sephora during this sale. I already went crazy last month for my bday.


  	good luck with that girl! haha, i couldn’t leave that place if i wanted to!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 16, 2013)

carvedwords said:


> I have the NARS concealer and LOVE it.  It does not crease, settle into fine lines, or feel heavy.  I cannot live without it!!  I definitely recommend checking it out.


  	I have been meaning to pick that up. Trying use my touche eclat first, though


----------



## singer82 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cute vid!   I picked up a few things online yesterday before the sale ended. Just grabbed a few essentials. The new NARS finishing powder that's been getting rave reviews, mufe foundation primer (the blue), and first aid brand face moisturizer. Was tempted to get more, but just bought an awesome pair of shoes instead hehe


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 25, 2013)

singer82 said:


> I picked up a few things online yesterday before the sale ended. Just grabbed a few essentials. The new NARS finishing powder that's been getting rave reviews, mufe foundation primer (the blue), and first aid brand face moisturizer. Was tempted to get more, but just bought an awesome pair of shoes instead hehe


  	the age old question, makeup or shoes? lol I heard about that NARS powder, let me know how you like it!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 26, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I did post a new video in the Bargain Hunters forum! It’s all about saving money, considering most of us wait for the VIB sales before actually shopping. I thought it would be a good addition to this post!

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/183550/beauty-on-a-budget


----------



## singer82 (Apr 28, 2013)

makeupmakesme said:


> the age old question, makeup or shoes? lol I heard about that NARS powder, let me know how you like it!


  I Know right!  And haven't  really been a shoe girl. But seem to be becoming one. The powder is awesome! And I love the little pouch it comes in.   Here's a pic of my new beauties


----------



## admmgz (Apr 28, 2013)

So on my second trip to Sephora during the sale, I ended up only getting a few things (I was still undecided on some big items) but I did pick up the Nars Radiant Creamy concealer in Honey- it's the perfect tone to cancel out my dark under eye circles & it really feels moisturizing! However, I couldn't find a match for using on blemishes- the colors were too yellow or too light  It's ok though- I don't really need more concealers considering I already have a few at home. Anyways, I also picked up a couple Charlotte Ronson eyeshadow palettes in Nicole. I'd been eyeing them since they came out but I wasn't too sure on the quality..they were on sale from $22 to $11 so I grabbed one for me & one for my sister. Unfortunately I found out AFTER the sale that MUFE is discontinuing my fave powder foundation, Duo Mat  I wish I would've known sooner or I would've picked up a few of them w/ the discount. Oh well...I'll still stock up on em anyway- I don't ever wanna be w/o em. Can anyone suggest some other good powder foundations in case I can't get my back ups?


----------



## glam8babe (May 23, 2013)

need to try that beauty blender! x


----------

